# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SLAVONSKA RODA - Koliko ima forumasica iz Slavonije??? - 2

## Kaja

_edit Mukica: ovo je nastavak topica_  SLAVONSKA RODA - Koliko ima forumasica iz Slavonije??? - 1

Molim lijepo:
nesvrstane: 

alias / 
anica55 / 
cekana / 
maslacak1 / 
newa / 

za sad jedine iz: 

ANKAIMARKO2 /Nova Gradiška 
goce1 /Đakovo 
Kornelija i Borna /Daruvar 
makka /Orahovica 
Rene2 /Našice 
sunac /Belišće 
Viky_7 /Gradište(Županja) 

Osijek: 

Ana… /Osijek 
annabella /Osijek-Beli Manastir 
Bigmama /Osijek 
cokolina /Osijek 
corina /Osijek 
dorotea24 /Osijek 
Freya /Osijek 
ivančica /Osijek 
JASNAKS /Osijek 
Jenz /Osijek 
kinder /Osijek 
mamaja /Osijek 
mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek 
may /Osijek 
Maza /Osijek 
odra /Osijek 
sasana /Osijek 
Saškak /Osijek 
Švrćo /Osijek 
tanja1230 /Osijek 
Vlatka /Osijek 

Požega: 

BHany /Požega-Osijek 
Ivke /Požega 
Rency /Požega-Zagreb 
sani /Požega 

Slavonski Brod: 

emanuel /Slavonski Brod 
Inga /Slavonski Brod 
Irena001a /Slavonski Brod-Crikvenic 
martinovamamad /Slavonski Brod 
mvolpe /Slavonski Brod 
Snješka /Slavonski Brod 
roko006/Slavonski Brod 


Vinkovci: 

ASTRA /Vinkovci 
djuli /Vinkovci 
Ivana B-G /Vinkovci 
Janoccka /Vinkovci 
josipavk /Vinkovci 
loo /Vinkovci 
Lovorka /Vinkovci 
sabaleta /Vinkovci 
Vanchy /Vinkovci 
Kaja/Vinkovci

Vukovar: 

anjica /Vukovar 
lunic /vukovar

----------


## Janoccka

> Jel vi ovdje na listu stavljate članice udruge ili forumašice?


Eh.... da bar jesu članice.....

----------


## Ari

Još jedna   :Kiss:   iz Osijeka!

----------


## Panonski mornar

Pozdrav svim slavonkama i slavoncima, i mi se priključujemo klubu.  

Beba dolazi u ožujku.  :Bye:

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Recite ako i postanemo članovi udruge, ne bih htjela da budemo samo pasiva sa jednokratnom uplatom godišnje, kako sudjelovati uopće kada smo u zg jednom godišnje, a u osijeku i rjeđe. Recite što da radimo mi iz provincije.  ps. Spisak je super

----------


## Mukica

Cure, ovisno o broju i angazmanu clanica po podruznicama odrzavaju se aktivnosti.

Ovdje cu vam iskopirati iz godisnjeg izvjesca udruge RODA sto su sve podruznice radile od rujna 2005. pa do rujna 2006. godine, pa procjenite zelite li biti clanicama i nesto raditi ili ne.
Kolicina dogadjanja u podruznicama ovisi o tome koliko se clanovi mogu i zele angazirat.

Znaci, ako zelite mozete u svojoj sredini napravit jako puno ili nesto malo ili nista.


*4.11 Rad prodružnica u periodu od rujna 2005. do rujna 2006.*




> *4.11.1 Splitska podružnica (izvijestila ZrinkaR)*
> 
> *2005.*
> 
> 8. 10. tradicionalno obilježen tjedan dojenja, štandom u Marmtontovoj ulici u Splitu
> 
> 13.-15.10. Sudjelovanje na 2. nacionalnu konferenciju o volonterstvu koja će se održati u hotelu Medena kod Trogira (Zrinka Radunic)
> 
> 29. 10. održan tečaj za savjetnice i prvi pregled autosjedalica u Splitu
> ...






> *4.11.2 Zadarska podružnica (izvijestila IvanaŠ)*
> 
> U Zadru je jos uvijek najveci problem nedostatka kapaciteta za provodenje vecih akcija i aktivnosti. IvanaŠ jedina je aktivna clanica u Zadru i ogranicena je u mogucnostima zbog nedostatka drugih clanova za pomoc u organiziranju akcija i aktivnosti.
> 
> U rodilištu se nastavljaju dijeliti leci o dojenju. Otisnuto ih je dovoljno za distribuciju u posljednje dvije godine. Planira se u listopadu tražiti ponovno Grad da plati novo tiskanje.





> *4.11.3 Istarska podružnica (izvijestila JasnaT)*
> 
> 1. listopad 2005. – obilježen je Svjetski tjedan dojenja s temom «Dojenje i dohrana - s ljubavlju i za zdravlje» štandom na Gradskoj tržnici
> 
> 22. travanj 2006. - standom povodom Dana planete zemlje i akcijom «Platnene pelene – jer Zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu» skrenuta je pozornost javnosti na ozbiljan problem današnje uobičajene upotrebe jednokratnih pelena. 
> 
> 03. lipanj 2006. - Edukacija za savjetnike i besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Puli - Edukaciji je prisustvovalo 12 zainteresiranih buducih savjetnika. Nakon edukacije održan je pregled na parkiralištu ispred Mercatora u Puli. Uspješno je pregledana 25 sjedalica.
> 
> 29. srpanj 2006. - Besplatan pregled autosjedalica u Puli - Pregled je održan u subotu, 29.7. od 9 do 12 sati na parkiralištu Mercatora (preko puta dječjeg igrališta). Pregledano je 15 autosjedalica.
> ...





> *4.11.4 Varaždinsko-Čakovečka podružnica (izvijestila TanjaO)*
> 
> Rujan 2005. - U Čakovcu je održana Mala škola dojenja (EminaA i RenataJ)
> 
> Listopad 2005. – Obilježen je Tjedan dojenja na Trgu Republike u Čakovcu
> 
> Studeni 2005. - U Varaždinu je obavljen prvi besplatni pregled autosjedalica
> 
> Studeni 2005. - U Varaždinu je održana Mala škola dojenja
> ...





> *4.11.5 Riječka podružnica (izvijestila SonjaP)*
> 
> Ovu godinu obilježio je rast broja članova Udruge u našoj podružnici. Podružnica broji 12 članica, od toga 2 redovne (SonjaPH, voditeljica podružnice, i SabinaZS) i 10 podupirućih (Zvjezdana, Eva, Larisa, Nataša, Ivana, Sanja, Sandra, Natalija, Marina i Neli). Većina novopridošlih članica u Rodu se uključila tijekom ove godine.
> 
> Podružnica je djelovala na sljedećim interesnim poljima:
> 
> 1. DOJENJE
> 
> - novcem dobivenim od Grada Rijeke (20.000kn) tiskane su brošure za dojenje (7 naslova), broshure su podjeljene diljem RH, a najveći dio njih podjeljen je na području Grada Rijeke. Uspostavljena je suradnja sa svim pedijatrijskim i ginekološkim ordinacijama, KBC-om Rijeka (Dječja bolnica i Ginekologija). Letci se dijele na tečaju za trudnice u organizaciji KBC-a i na tečaju kojeg organiziraju patronaže pri Domu zdravlja Rijeka.
> ...





> *4.11.6 Slavonska podružnica (izvijestila IvanaK)*
> 
> 23.listopada 2005. – održan je pregled autosjedalica u Vinkovcima
> 
> 23.listopada 2005. – održana je radionica Mala škola dojenja u Vinkovcima
> 
> 26. ožujka 2006. - održan je pregled autosjedalica u Osijeku
> 
> 21.travnja 2006. – održana je radionica Mala škola dojenja u Osijeku
> ...

----------


## ivaa

još jedna osječanka, dugo s vama ali prvi put na ovom topicu  :Embarassed:

----------


## jela

evo i nas dvoje da se pribeležimo,velika pusa iz Tenja kod Osjeka
 :D  :D  :D 
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

I ja san iz Osijeka  :D

----------


## newa

Kako da dođem do rodinih majica za dečka koji nosi 4?
U Osijek dolazim par puta godišnje.....

----------


## saška

Kada budeš dolazila pošalji pp Ivančici. Mislim da su majice kod nje.

----------


## Pink-OS

osječanka!
hajde koje su malo iskusnije da se organizira škola dojenja,sigurno bi mnogima dobro došla?!

----------


## mamaja

majice mi u osijeku nemamo na "lageru", dobijemo ih kad organiziramo akcije, a prva sljedeća je obilježavanje dana planete zamlje u 4. mj.
kad se to malo približi bit ćete obaviještene kako i gdje će to biti   :Smile:  

sljedeća mala škola dojenja će po svemu sudeći biti oko uskrsa, najavit ćemo i to   :Smile:

----------


## newa

Tek u 4. mjesecu?  :Sad:  
A nama je 22.3. rođoš....
Htjela bih jednu mamino čudovište, i ne po guzi.
Da ju obučem kada ga pošaljem svekrvi na čuvanje, jer se sin žali da ga baka tuče.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pink-OS

super.......... baš mi je drago da će biti još akcija do mog poroda!
pogotovo mi je važna mala škola dojenja!!!

----------


## diva7

Ja iz Vinkovaca!  :D  Dosta nas ima iz Slavonije!

----------


## roby

I ja, i ja... Osijek!

----------


## Beta

Osijek!

----------


## Ivana B-G

pa stvarno nas ima iz slavonije!!! to je jako lijepo...da se svi malo potrudimo, mogle bismo stvarno i puno toga napravit!   :Grin:  
sad kad se jos malo smjestim u svom "novom zivotu", pridrutiz cu se rodi, pa cemo vidjeti, koliko smo mi slavonke (i slavonci, molim!) aktivni.
 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## traktorka

Evo javljam se na raport,i mi smo osjecani,slavonci.... :D

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Molim žene iz Sl.Broda da li ste maramašice, mene ovdje malo čudno gledaju jer sam jedina, pa recite kakva su vaša iskustva. Mi se uspješno nosamo, ali znam samo dupli križni...

----------


## makka

Cure, jel se planira uskoro kakav štand ili nešto u Osijeku?

Htjela bi se opskrbit brošurama i podijeliti ih trudnicama koje srećem u svojoj gin ambulanti, jer kad sam čula što pričaju i kako razmišljaju...  :Sad:  
Nešto sam isprintala, ali s "pravima" ću biti uvjerljivija, nadam se  :/ .

...i naravno da nabavimo koju novu majicu.

*ivančice*, vidjela sam na jednom topiku si spominjala jastuke za dojenje i stavila link, ali link ne radi, a baš me zanimaju   :Smile:  .
Netko je i na onom topiku već pitao da ponoviš link, pa ako može... daj još malo informacija.

----------


## mamaja

planiramo nešto uskoro, ali strpi se još par dana, da budemo sigurne.

----------


## makka

more  :D

----------


## Rene2

> majice mi u osijeku nemamo na "lageru", dobijemo ih kad organiziramo akcije, a prva sljedeća je obilježavanje dana planete zamlje u 4. mj.
> kad se to malo približi bit ćete obaviještene kako i gdje će to biti   
> 
> sljedeća mala škola dojenja će po svemu sudeći biti oko uskrsa, najavit ćemo i to


Evo i ovo se bliži, kad će biti akcija? Ja bih isto kupila neku majicu, ili prodavala na štandu, ili nešto treće ako zatreba. Samo ako je u pitanju *subota*. Radnim danom ne mogu.

----------


## pužić

i ja ovdje spadam - Osijek.

----------


## cvijetak

I ja, i ja .... Osijek (uskoro Antunovac).

----------


## zelimo_bebu

..pozdrav iz Požege..na ovom sam forumu nekoliko tjedana..znači friško   :Smile:  
Na Rodin forum sam stigla radi problema i naišla na veeeliku potporu! Hvala Vam svima puno   :Love:  !!!!

----------


## BHany

Dobrodošlica svim novim curama! Posebno još jednoj Požežanki!

Evo, u ime toga što nas ima nekoliko novih, a da se i mi stare konačno nađemo  :Wink:  … Požežanke, može li kava u petak u 17 u fra Luki (da se klinci imaju gdje igrati u onom vrtu)?

----------


## sani1

Ja sam za!!!!!

----------


## Ivke

I ja sam za !!!

----------


## wendy55

hej cure evo i mene ako može u Luci!? Neke znam a radujem se što ću upoznati i ostale. Ma vidi ti nas koliko nas ima! Mislim da će se konobari obradovati hrpi klinaca  :Laughing:

----------


## Rency

a ja sam za al idemo za zg u petak  :Sad:

----------


## BHany

Cure, veselim se silno :D !

Rency, žao mi je...nikako da se i mi nađemo...jedino ako cure mogu i hoće da pomaknemo na četvrtak (sutra)?

----------


## BHany

Cure, veselim se silno :D !

Rency, žao mi je...nikako da se i mi nađemo...jedino ako cure mogu i hoće da pomaknemo na četvrtak (sutra)?

----------


## BHany

Grrrr, mrzim kad šteka, šteka  :Mad:  ...i onda ode 2. puta!

----------


## Rency

ma nema veze ,bit ce jos kavica sad ide lijepo vrijeme pa ce biti jos dogovora 
na iducoj kavici sam ziher,uzivajte  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

Onda OK...vidimo se u petak u 5. Hoće li još netko?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Pozdrav ostalm curama/ženama :D ...evo i mene (ako uspijem) u petak s vama na kavu da se upoznam sa ostalim curama! Pošto je meni zapelo na početku, pa ne mogu klinca povesti (jer nemam   :Crying or Very sad:  - sa sada)...dovedem ja možda nećaka koji je moj lijek u bad trenutcima...ako može naravno...

----------


## BHany

Samo ti nama dođi ako uspiješ  :Wink:  !

----------


## BHany

Samo malo podižem da vas podsjetim za danas  :Love:  !

----------


## zelimo_bebu

...nemojte mi brisnuti do 17:30 h..  :Laughing:  do tada ću valjda uspjeti!




> Strpljen-spašen!!

----------


## gejsha

Ljepo se provedite  :D

----------


## BHany

Eto, baš sam sretna da smo se svi lijepo uspjeli naći i upoznati (one koje se još nisu poznavale  :Grin:  barem ne preko ovog foruma ).

Posebno mi je drago što su svi zainteresirani za akciju...da sve zajedno malo počnemo razmrdavati ovaj naš grad (iako nas je većina doseljenih  :Razz: , ali smo ga, eto, mi usvojile).

Meni je druženje bilo ugodno, ali kratko i pomalo anarhično...isprekidano trčanjem  (uglavnom za mojim) djetetom i pitanjima, pa nam je bilo malo vruće na suncu, pa je H. bila gladna, pa je zelimo_bebu morala natrag na posao, pa je onda M. bio gladan i na kraju mljacnuo "Rodu"   :Mljac:  tj.  dokopao se Rodinih brošura dok nitko nije gledao.

Ali, sve u svemu, drage moje, uspjelo je i nadam se ponovnom druženju   :Kiss: .

----------


## Ivke

Lijepo da smo se našle, samo je bilo previše toga za reći a premalo vremena.
Znači, moramo uskoro ponoviti.  :Smile:

----------


## Rency

ajd super da vam je bilo lijepo , nadam se skorom dogovoru za novo okupljanje

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Evo sad mene - sa idejom - o tzv. kavi! Idući tjedan radim prvu  :D  a to je jaaaako teško dočekati...pa pozivam na kavu sve moguće Rode i Rodice s našeg kraja  - negdje - na druženje! Ako imate vremena naravno! Jer nisam na zadnjem druženju nikoga upoznala kako treba - istina da sam leteća bila ali... :? 
Javite i kritizirajte...  :Smile:

----------


## lara01

> Molim žene iz Sl.Broda da li ste maramašice, mene ovdje malo čudno gledaju jer sam jedina, pa recite kakva su vaša iskustva. Mi se uspješno nosamo, ali znam samo dupli križni...


Požežanke okupirale ovaj topic  :Wink:  pa nisam prije vidjela.
Mi smo se u subotu i nedjelju prešetavali po centru Broda u slingu i bilo je čudnih pogleda (koje ja nisam niti primjetila nego moja sisterica), ali me je isto tako zaustavila jedna mama i raspitivala se o slingu.

----------


## Ivke

> Molim žene iz Sl.Broda da li ste maramašice, mene ovdje malo čudno gledaju jer sam jedina, pa recite kakva su vaša iskustva. Mi se uspješno nosamo, ali znam samo dupli križni...


Ima nas i bliže umaramiranih, nas tri Požežanke.  :D 
Možeš malo i doći do nas, nismo daleko.  :Kiss:

----------


## Rency

da da ima nas :D

----------


## newa

Kada će biti štand u Osijeku?
Ja bih rodinu majicu!!!!!

----------


## mamaja

prošli vikend smo bili u vinkovcima.

koju majicu želiš?

----------


## newa

Kratki rukav-4 bi nam trebala, valjda....(visok je 108 cm).
Za dečka....
Sa kojim natpisima ima?
I da, koja je cijena?

----------


## LIMA

Pozdrav svim Slavoncima, mi smo iz Slavonskog Broda!

----------


## gejsha

lima   :Kiss:

----------


## Aljaska

from Osijek...

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Ivke napisa:


> Možeš malo i doći do nas, nismo daleko. kiss



Vrlo rado, ali M slabo podnosi krivine ,pa idemo na put samo ako moramo. Tako mi fali u gradu istomišljenika. Mame ponekad znaju biti vrlo naporne i ne prihvaćaju ni jedan savjet. Ja volim primati savjete, a i davati ih, a to baš i na prolazi kod današnjih mama. Sada rijetko pričam s bilo kim jer sam maramašica i još uvijek dojilja, pa sam kao izopćenik. Da sam ga razmazila, da on ne voli drugu djecu, da je prevelik da bi sisao a kamoli da ga nosam, otpast će mi leđa i sl. Preko zime kada se svežemo u maramu i zakopčamo u istu jaknu možete misliti kako nas gledaju. Ali mene nije briga makar ne pričala s nikim u gradu, znam da imam svog sina koji me nizmjerno voli i samo meni vjeruje.

----------


## BHany

ANKAIMARKO2, mi smo tu...kad budete bolje prihvaćali vožnju...mi vas čekamo...a do tada...ne sekiraj se  :Love:  .

----------


## ivancica

ANKAIMARKO2, furaj svoj film i briga te!   :Love:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

....kako su se umirile moje požežanke  :? ..šta je za reći....kao sa smo preko svijeta...svi zaposleni ili poslom ili klincima....a ja   :Sad:   što se ne pišemo...

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Zaboravila mojoj Rency i njenom   :Saint:  poslati virtualnu   :Kiss:  .....

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

Hvala na podupiranju i jedva čekam da nekoga od vas upoznam.

----------


## AndrejaMa

Jedno pitanje za RODE iz Osijeka 
Čula sam info da grad Osijek daje besplatne pelene do godinu dana . je li to istina ili je to neka velika dezinformecija?
Mislim, meni to nije baš logično, mada bilo bi lijepo.

----------


## mamaja

prvi put čujem  :/ 

kakve pelene, platnene ili jednokratne?

----------


## božana

ma ima nas još iz slavonije ali ne stignemo pratiti sve topiće...
Dominik 2,5 g, Vinkovci, iduće godine Osijek.
ima li forumašica iz Vk navečer na pozornici u centru, Dominik ju obožava, stalno bi izvodio neke performanse???

----------


## nataša

donji miholjac!!  :Naklon:

----------


## BHany

Bok curke  :Love:  !

----------


## sretnamama

pa evo jos jedne sretne mame iz osijeka, jedva cekam da doznam ili da mi netko sapne gdje se nalaze mame u mom gradu  i kako do njih jer sam ovdje stvarno nova. lijep pozdrav svima na sajtu kao i njihovm malenim pticicama  :Heart:

----------


## tomita

Našu ekipu ćeš najčešće naći u slastičarnici Promenada, a najlakše nas je prepoznati po najzakrčenijem stolu i glasnom mljackanju naših sisavaca! Samo nam se pridruži! Dobro nam došla!  :D

----------


## Ivana B-G

tko se to druzi u Promenadi, a da ja ne znam?!   :Grin:  
nisam dugo povirila u ovaj topic, pa ne znam o cemu i komu je rijec...

----------


## -tajana-

> donji miholjac!!


Baš mi je drago da ima još netko iz Miholjca, već sam mislila da sam ja jedina  :D .

----------


## sretnamama

> pa evo jos jedne sretne mame iz osijeka, jedva cekam da doznam ili da mi netko sapne gdje se nalaze mame u mom gradu  i kako do njih jer sam ovdje stvarno nova. lijep pozdrav svima na sajtu kao i njihovm malenim pticicama


jaoooo super, evo bila bi zahvalna ako bi me netko malo kontaktirao na pp, ili msn performance-os@hotmail.com , cisto da znam kada ste tamo   :Grin:  jako bi mi bilo drago, jer nemam poima odakle poceti....pozdrav svim mamama

----------


## sretnamama

> Našu ekipu ćeš najčešće naći u slastičarnici Promenada, a najlakše nas je prepoznati po najzakrčenijem stolu i glasnom mljackanju naših sisavaca! Samo nam se pridruži! Dobro nam došla!  :D


pih vidi se da su me izmorili klinci i da mi se spava vec, ponoc je hahahahaha, htijela sam tebe citirati, al jedva drzim glavu gore....pozdrav jos jednom :/

----------


## tanja1230

I mi smo tu!  :D

----------


## traktorka

A mi smo svaki dan bar dva puta na promenadi (živimo u blizini Zap-a) i stalno špijam da nema možda koja rodica,ali nikako da nekoga prepoznam !? 
A i čini mi se da su vaši malo mlađi ili ??

----------


## tomita

> A mi smo svaki dan bar dva puta na promenadi (živimo u blizini Zap-a) i stalno špijam da nema možda koja rodica,ali nikako da nekoga prepoznam !? 
> A i čini mi se da su vaši malo mlađi ili ??


Mi jesmo mlađi, svi smo jesenjci 2006. ali nas to ne priječi da se s vama družimo!   :Wink:

----------


## traktorka

OK,morat ćemo nešto dogovoriti čim prođu godišnji    :Smile:  

I vi sigurno pijete kavu u miru,dok moje dijete vija samog sebe između stolova   :Rolling Eyes:  

Pa ćemo vam mi doći pokvariti dobru reputaciju   :Grin:

----------


## tomita

> I vi sigurno pijete kavu u miru,dok moje dijete vija samog sebe između stolova


Znači to nas čeka!   :Laughing:  




> Pa ćemo vam mi doći pokvariti dobru reputaciju


Može!  :D

----------


## traktorka

> traktorka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I vi sigurno pijete kavu u miru,dok moje dijete vija samog sebe između stolova


O daaaaaaaaaa,nekada je dobar,a nekada mi napravi cijeli show program   :Mad:  !

A sjećam se kako je bilo super dok je bio u kolicima ,on sjedi lijepo zavezan i igra se s nečim,a mama u miru pije kavicu,a sad....  :Sad:  , Roko nemoj,Roko pazi,Roko ovo i ono....  :Grin: 

Čujemo se kad se vratimo s mora

Puse svim Slavonkama !

----------


## sretnamama

jaoooo kao da sebe slusam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  moj rodic je 2004. g. a imam 2 starije curke. danas sam upoznala sos mamu iz djecjeg sela ladimirevci koja u svojoj kuci ima 3 decka i to od 2, 3, i 4 god. eto. ima i starije klince. spremam se pomoci im sa nekim sitnicama i obici ih jer sam pozvana sa svojom obitelji na kavicu   :Smile:   :Smile:  ako imate neke stvarcice za koje mislite da vam ne trebaju, ili zelite pokloniti neke igrackice ili nesto slicno (iz iskustva znam da ponekad budemo zatrpani stvarima koje dobijemo, a bude viska), a isto tako zelite darovati, eto imam prijedlog da mi se javite na pp pa se mozemo dogovoriti oko poklona onima kojima je naj potrebnije.....lijepa i malena gesta nas koji to necemo pretjerano osjetiti,a pokloniti cemo klincima osmijeh i ljepsi dan. kao mame i same znate sto to znaci....ja se unaprijed zahvaljujem svima koji se jave i odazovu  :Love:

----------


## nataša

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> nataša je napisala/o: 
> donji miholjac!!  
> 
> Baš mi je drago da ima još netko iz Miholjca, već sam mislila da sam ja jedina  .


tajana, znamo li se mi onda?! :?   :Love:

----------


## -tajana-

Ne, ali se možemo upoznati  :D

----------


## inga

Vidim osjecanke se druze. A je li se druzio tko u SB? Ili se planira druziti?

----------


## LIMA

Ja bih se družila, hitno mi treba jedna doza razgovora s nekom rodom!

----------


## Rency

Lima a di si ti?

----------


## LIMA

U SB.

----------


## inga

O, lima, nisam bila na forumu neko vrijeme. Pa ako se mozemo nekako organizirati, ja bih rado malo s nekim popricala, da zajedno popljujemo postupke u bolnicama, mozda raspravimo o platnenim pelenama, dojenju ili tako necem slicnom. Bit ce da i meni treba ispusni ventil   :Grin:

----------


## LIMA

> Pa ako se mozemo nekako organizirati, ja bih rado malo s nekim popricala, da zajedno popljujemo postupke u bolnicama, mozda raspravimo o platnenim pelenama, dojenju ili tako necem slicnom.


 TO, TO SAM MISLILA!

----------


## inga

Eto onda, lima i ja smo za susret. Ima li jos netko iz SB zainteresiran za druzenje? 
Hajd cure javite se, da se skupimo malo. Meni ionako MM prijepodne radi, pa sam sloobodnaaaa.
Lima   :Love:

----------


## sretnamama

evo ja sam bezuspjesno pokusala poslati par poruka privatnih, no nista   :Sad:   :Sad:   kako nemam bas puno vremena za sjedenje na kompu, doslo ljeto pa smo na copici ili u gradu, molim zainteresirane da mi se jave na pp ili messenger, jer ima nas sa nekih drugih sajtova koji se druzimo i bas je ok. cini mi se da je ovdje malko kao mrtvo.....nista novo za osjecane , ali eto. moja dobra volja za druzenjem jos stoji... i hvala antoniji koja se javila.... :D  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Inga i Lima...baš mi je žao što ne idem u Brod   :Sad:  ...nikako ne mogu nego za vikend...tamo mi šogi živi pa dođem često....javite se MAJOLINI na pp...možda vam ona dođe...ako ima vremena...  :Kiss:

----------


## Jeluška

Slavonski Brod.

----------


## inga

O jeluska, pa nase su cure rodene sa samo 4 dana razlike. Si i ti za kavicu? Bas me zanima kako izgleda tvoja cura.

----------


## inga

O jeluska, pa nase su cure rodene sa samo 4 dana razlike. Si i ti za kavicu? Bas me zanima kako izgleda tvoja cura.

----------


## livac

Valpovo!pusa

----------


## Jeluška

Inga, malo si pobrkala datume!   :Laughing:  Šaljem ti pp.  :Kiss:

----------


## inga

Ah Jeluska, svatko vidi ono sto zeli vidjeti   :Wink:  
No da, tako je to kad povremeno dotrcim do kompa, procitam malo, a onda se moram vratiti na duznost mame dojilice. Po ovim vrucinama je bas nervozna i jede svako malo.

----------


## ivanaos

mi smo iz Bilja ali i dalje Osječani. Dio ekipe iz slastičarne hotela os  :Wink:  
Raaado tražimo nove prijatelje za šetnje!  :Smile:

----------


## martinovamama

Brođanke.ajmo se organizirati i upoznati!Gdje i kada?

----------


## Jeluška

Mislim da bi najbolje bilo u nekom parku, jer tko bih pohvatao na korzu! Mislim, na one koji hodaju!!   :Razz:

----------


## inga

Meni odgovara park. Samo da je u neko vrijeme kad nije bas najjace sunce. Odgovara li vama ranije ujutro? Moja je tada dobre volje, predvece je vec nervozna jer je umorna. 
Hajde neka netko predlozi nesto pa da krenemo od necega, onda cemo se valjda i dogovoriti.

----------


## martinovamama

Jao,ja ne mogu do podne-radim;mogu jedino poslijepodne ili u nedjelju do podne ili do podne one dane kad sam iz dežurstva.

----------


## lara01

ufff, da ste bar kavu dogovorile prošli tjedan.  :Sad:  
Bili smo u Brodu cijeli tjedan.
Valjda ćemo se uspjeti ubaciti na neku jesensku.

----------


## inga

Ma dobro, to prijepodne je bio samo prijedlog.
Ja sam prije svega za to da se nademo.

----------


## Sanjaaa

Vidim da smo mi iz Vinkovaca ovdje dosta rijetke, pa hajde da se i mi družimo, ima li koga?

----------


## niccoleta

evo i ja sam iz vinkovaca.... sad tek ovo vidim, a mjesecima sam na forumu

----------


## niccoleta

uglavnom, nemam djece, pokušavamo, ali teško ide... obilazimo sad doktore i tako, ako ništa ne bude, onda ćemo vidjeti za godinu dvije možda sprašit za Maribor

----------


## mamaja

Htjela bih vas upoznati s aktivnostima Rode u Slavoniji, pa ću vam ukratko napisati što smo radile tijekom ove godine.

Naše lokalne aktivnosti bazirane su na 3 velika projekta.

*1. Sigurno u autosjedalici* – u 11. mj. prošle godine organizirale smo tečaj o autojedalicama, pa se ukupan broj sudionika ovog projekta u podružnici popeo sa dotadašnjih 3 na 7   :Smile:  , tako smo konačno postale samostalne  u organizaciji besplatnih pregleda autosjedalica. 
Do sada smo ove godine imale 2 pregleda u Osijeku (u 2. i 5. mj.), a planiramo ih još 2 (1 u Požegi i 1 u Vinkovcima). 

U suradnji s MUPom Osječko-baranjske županije 23., 24. i 25.4. imale smo akciju ispred osječkih vrtića, pregledavali smo na koji način roditelji dovoze djecu u vrtić. Rezultati su bili katastrofalni – od oko 90 pregledanih automobila, samo je 10tak djece bilo ispravno vezano u autosjedalicu. Svi su roditelji dobili Rodinu brošuru o autosjedalicama, upoznati su s tim kako trebaju propisno vezati djecu i upozoreni su od strane Policije.

Suradnju s Policijom nastavile smo 14.-17.6. na Moto sajmu, gdje smo zajdeno s njima pokušali skrenuti pozornost posjetitelja na važnost korištenja autosjedalica, pokazali kako se ispravno montiraju autosjedalice i davali savjete zainteresiranima.
Za jesen spremamo još aktivnosti u ovom projektu, ali o njima ću kad dođe vrijeme za to. 

*2. Dojenje* – Svake godine obilježavamo Tjedan dojenja početkom 10.mj., ove godine to će biti 29.9. Imat ćemo štand na kojem ćemo dijeliti informativne brošure o dojenju, prodavati Rodine majice i savjetovati o dojenju. 

Organizirale smo 4 Male škole dojenja (2 u Osijeku, 2 u Vinkovcima) i planiramo u Tjednu dojenja još po jednu u oba grada.
Za Malu školu dojenja smo još uvijek ovisni o savjetnicama iz Zagreba, ali obzirom da imamo 3 polaznice edukacije o dojenju (sabaleta, ivancica i ja) nadam se da to neće još dugo biti tako.

*3. Promocija platnenih pelena* – 20.-22.4. sudjelovale smo na Sajmu zdravlja u Vinkovcima. Cilj nam je bio predstaviti Rodu općenito, ali s naglaskom na promociju platnenih pelena kao opciju zdraviju za bebe i naš Planet. Predstavile smo Rodinu pusu. 

Održana je i radionica o platnenim pelenama, kojoj su nazočile uglavnom medicinske i patronažne sestre iz Vinkovaca i Vukovara. 

9.6. povodom Dana zaštite okoliša na štandu u Osijeku ukazale smo na zagađenje koje uzrokuju jednokratne pelene i između ostalih platnenih pelena pohvalile se Rodinom pusom. 

Bilo je tu i raznoraznih nastupa u medijima od kojih bih izdvojila prilog RTLa o autosjedalicama, sniman na besplatnom pregledu 17.2. i jednosatnu emisiju Vinkovačke televizije "U žarištu" u kojoj smo predstavile Rodu općenito, a posebno projekt "Sigurno u autosjedalici".

Rodine brošure o autosjedalicama se redovito dijele u 4 najfrekventnije trgovine dječjom opremom, a leci o dojenju u 3 ginekološke ordinacije.

I još na kraju, nešto što je možda trebalo biti na početku, da vam predstavim ekipu koja je sve ovo odradila: janoccka, sabaleta, BHany, ivancica, saška, kinder, mimazg, gejsha, vanchy i mamaja.

Godina još nije gotova, još nas čeka burna jesen, puna događanja koja već pripremamo i veselimo im se. Mislite li da možete i želite sudjelovati u našim akcijama, svaka je pomoć itekako potrebna i dobrodošla!

----------


## Sanjaaa

Haj niccoleta, vidjela sam ovdje još neke vinkovčanke, a ja sam nedavno počela redovito dolaziti na ovaj forum, kada sam ga otkrila. Iskreno, ni ja do sada nisam ostajala u drugom stanju (8 godina braka) i već sam odustala od nadanja. I onda - iznenađenje. Trudna sam 4 mjeseca i odlično sam. 
Nadam se da će na Vinkovačkim Jesenima, u sklopu Jesenskog sajma biti štand "Roda" i da ćemo se moći dogovoriti i naći na štandu, upoznati i pružiti jedni drugima podršku. 
Mamaja, hvala na iscrpnom izvješću o aktivnostima, žao mi je što nisam prije naišla na vaš forum. Gledala sam emisiju "U žarištu" i tada sam prvi puta vidjela pelene o kojima su pričali. Osobno poznajem od djetinjstva jednu od članica "Roda" koja je bila u emisiji, pa ću joj se javiti.

----------


## LIMA

Čitam *mamajin* tekst: Osijek, Vinkovci, Požega... i ne mogu da ne primijetim kako u Slavonskom Brodu (jednom od većih gradova u Hrvatskoj - čini mi se 5. ili 6. po veličini) nema apsolutno NIŠTA! Zanima me tko je "krivac" tome i do koga stoji gdje će biti rodine aktivnosti?

----------


## mamaja

lima, nema krivca, svoje aktivnosti oraniziramo tamo gdje ima netko spreman "potegnuti". ovo može biti poziv vama brođankama da se i vi aktivirate, pa će događanja biti i kod vas.

----------


## Mukica

LIMA nije mi jasno kako iz izvjestaja nisi shvatila da je sve sto je napravljeno napravljeno zahvaljujuci angazmanu janoccke, sabalete, BHany, ivancice, saške, kinder, mimazg, gejshe, vanchy i mamaje uz, kada je to bilo potrebno, podrsku iz Zagreba ili drugih gradova.

Nitko nikoga ni u jednom gradu u RH, pa tako ni u Slavonskom Brodu ne sprecava da, umjesto da sjedi i proziva _krivce_, pokusa uciniti nesto za svoju drustvenu zajednicu.

Ako zelis da se nesto dogadja i u tvojem gradu mozes se npr. s gore navedenim curama dogovoriti da nadjes prostor za neku od radionica, organiziras pregled AS ili bilo sto tome slicno.

----------


## LIMA

*Mukice*, nadam se da me nisi krivo shvatila, ni na kraj pameti mi nije bio prozivati krivce, zato i jesam tu riječ stavila pod navodnike, već jednostavno pitati koja je procedura da se neka aktivnost dogodi u pojedinom gradu, koga treba pitati, pozvati, tražiti dozvolu -općine, grada, itd. itd.
ja nisam član udruge i prema tome smatram da nisam kompetentna niti imam pravo bilo što raditi _u ime udruge_. Ja mogu samo predložiti nešto i eventualno pomoći koliko mogu.
Još jednom ponavljm svoje pitanje: Do koga stoji gdje će biti rodine aktivnosti? 
Konkretno: bilo bi lijepo imati pregled autosjedalica u SB. Što dalje??

----------


## NANNE

Pozdrav iz Županje!

----------


## inga

Lima   :Love:

----------


## mamaja

da bi napravili pregled potrebno okupiti barem 6 savjetnika spremnih doputovati u brod i to nam je naproblematičniji dio. vidiš koliko nas je malo i jedva uspjevamo pokriti osijek i vinkovce, gdje živimo svi osim BHany koja je iz požege. zasad je u planu pregled u požegi (u 9.mj) i u vinkovcima (u 10.mj.). moooožda uspijemo još jedan u osijeku u 11. i to je to za ovu godinu. 

ono što možete vi brođanke same, je okupiti ekipu zainteresiranih za ovaj projekt i organizirati jedan tečaj o autosjedalicama. tako bi postale samostalne za organizaciju pregleda uz, naravno, našu podršku.

----------


## LIMA

E to te ja pitam!
Onda, Brođanke,   :Kiss:  javite se, da se barem okupimo na nekoj neobaveznoj kavici pa možda se štogod i izrodi iz toga!

----------


## Rency

ako treba kakva pomoc u požegi ja se javljam

----------


## inga

Ja bih vrlo rado dosla na jednu takvu produktivnu kavu. Trenutno nemam bas vremena, ali ako uspijem u bilo cemu korisnom sudjelovati bit cu jako sretna.

----------


## ivaa

jel se organizira kakva kavica u SB slijedeći vikend?
Ja idem u posjet mojima i u Brodu ću biti od četvrtka do nedjelje.
ako je tko za kavicu, super!

----------


## LIMA

Ako baš nešto ne iskrsne ja sam za! (sljedeći vikend)

----------


## inga

Ja bih vjerojatno isto dosla.

----------


## gejsha

hebiga ja jučer bila cijeli dan u brodu..

----------


## LIMA

Kad sljedeći put dođeš javi se!
Ajmo, ajmo, što više to bolje!
btw. MM kaže da bi se mi iz Broda trebale zvati udruga *čaplja* (za neupućene zaštitni znak Broda)

----------


## marica

:Embarassed:  sramima se. Mjesecima sam ovdje, sada sam tek vidjela ovaj topic, ja sam također iz Slavonije, Donji Miholjac, još nisam majka, ali ću uskoro postati...   :Kiss:

----------


## ivaa

ajd sad vam dam više vremena   :Razz:  
od 10 do 14. 09. hoće li biti kakava kavica u SL. Brodu??
ako da, mi se pišemo!

----------


## ivaa

> hebiga ja jučer bila cijeli dan u brodu..


ajmo mi u OS organizirati brodsku kavicu  :Grin:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

BHany..ima li što novoga oko vrtića???..kad je pregled AS u PŽ???????
...istraživala sam ti oko slikovnica i našla 3..jadno....

----------


## BHany

Pregled u Požegi bi trebao biti uskoro...Točnu obavijest o vremenu i mjestu održavanja ćemo staviti čim mi budemo znali 100 %  :Wink: ... i nadamo se da ćete nam se pridružiti   :Smile:  .

----------


## Rency

:D

----------


## božana

to ivaa, ionako nas ima odasvuda, osijek je u sredini, ajmo se svi naći u osijeku, s klincima, onako baš organizirano, neki izlet ili sl. jeste za? predložit ću ja voditeljici poružnice ovu ideju pa da vidimo kako ju sprovesti!

----------


## ivaa

ajd :D

----------


## gejsha

> gejsha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> hebiga ja jučer bila cijeli dan u brodu..
> 
> 
> ajmo mi u OS organizirati brodsku kavicu


Ja sam uvijek za   :Dancing Fever:  

Kad vama pashe ... ja cu ukrast sat vremena kad god bude   :D

----------


## ivaa

ja opet u Brodu  :Razz:  
ajmo na kavicu, tu sam do petka...
nemam net pa ću vas PM-sat...da mi se javite na mob

----------


## newa

Molila bih da mi je javi netko iz Vinkovaca radi jedne informacije.
Hvala!

----------


## djuli

Javljam se!

----------


## Sanjaaa

Evo i ja se javljam, iz Vk sam.

----------


## imenica

i ja sam na broju.
pozdrav svima od sunčeka :D

----------


## goce1

Pozdrav svima iz Đakova!  :Heart:

----------


## goce1

Krivo sam se izrazila, mislila sam pozdrav svima od mame iz Đakova!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Goce...pozdrav...i dobrodošla.... :D

----------


## mvolpe

sorry na smetnji al molim forumasicu iz Slavonskog Broda koja je posudila upute za vezanje hoppediz marame jos proljetos da mi ih vrati!
Zaboravila sam joj ime pa ne mogu joj poslati pm....

----------


## makka

Osiječke rodice, hoće biti kakav božićni štand?

----------


## mamaja

neće. 
si htjela kupiti majice? ili se samo družiti s nama   :Smile:

----------


## makka

i jedno i drugo   :Smile:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

> i jedno i drugo


Meni je Orahovica blizu,samo preko brda,idemo nedjeljom u crkvu tamo.
Tamo kod gradskog parka.
Pozdrav

----------


## teuta

:Love:   :Kiss:  iz Osijeka, često sam na forumu kao da će mi beba izaći iz kompića  :Laughing:

----------


## makka

> makka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i jedno i drugo  
> 
> 
> Meni je Orahovica blizu,samo preko brda,idemo nedjeljom u crkvu tamo.
> Tamo kod gradskog parka.
> Pozdrav


Kutjevo?  :Smile:  
A zašto idete u Orahovicu u crkvu? 
Inače si odavde ili...

Mi smo često u tom parku, stanujemo u blizinu    :Kiss:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Baš živimo u Kutjevu,a crkvu u Orahovici smo odabrali jer su ljudi zaista divni i jako nam je lijepo sa njima,imaju dobru organizaciju a ja ponekad vodim vjeronauk jer sam studentica na evanđeosko teološkom fakultetu u Osijeku.Nekad djecu čuvamo u parkiću kad je lijepo vrijeme.
Pa mogle bi se ja i ti sresti   :Smile:  Iz naše crkve su potekli Božićni paketići po Orahovici i okolnim mjestima   :Love:  sigurno ti je poznato.
Ja sad očekujem svoje peto djete,baš sam u terminu  :D 
Puno te pozdravljam   :Kiss:

----------


## makka

Aha, kužim sad   :Kiss:  

kad bude lijepo vrijeme  možda se i sretnemo u parku, ako vidiš mog malog čupavca i mene, javi se.
On je uvijek najglasnije dijete tak da nemoš promašiti   :Grin:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Dogovoreno  :Kiss:

----------


## tkonjuh

Evo i mene.....trudnica iz Osijeka!!!
 :Love:

----------


## djuli

Vidim tu se neki dogovaraju za druzenja pa odma i ja moram  :Smile:  
Mi cesto setamo izmedju 10 i 13h a nikad nikog ne srecemo mislim opcenito mame s bebama sumljam da bas ne setaju mozda mi idemo u nevrijeme ili na kriva mjesta :? 

Eto ako ima ko da bi se druzio mi smo tu  :Wink:

----------


## Rency

pa zasto nitko nije obavjestio o ovo radionici u Požegi koja je bila održana 6.03 :?

----------


## BHany

Sorry Rency  :Smile:  

Ali radionica je bila dogovorena za roditelje i odgajatelje dječjih vrtića...ograničen prostor i velik broj sudionika, pa nismo mogli dodatno pozivati  :Sad:  ...

Nadam se da ćemo biti u prilici ponovo organizirati, a tada i uputiti poziv svim roditeljima.

A do tada, ja ti stojim na raspolaganju sa svim informacijama koji su se mogle čuti na radionici   :Kiss:

----------


## Rency

ma sve ok,cekat cemo drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## mama mita

Mi se pridruzujemo vasem klubu - iz Osijeka smo.
Kad ce u Osijeku biti ponovo organiziran pregled autosjedalica?

----------


## anjica

*mama mita* dobrodosla  :D 
ovu subotu je pregled AS u Vukovaru pa ako ces imati prilike dodji   :Smile:

----------


## fenix

evo još jednog člana osječke letačke ekipe :D 
pozdrav svima.

----------


## tkonjuh

dobro dosle cure   :Love:

----------


## mama mita

Hvala na dobrodoslici!
Nadam se da ce mm u subotu biti slobodan da dodjemo (ja ne vozim).
Moze pitanje - sta ako nemamo upute za montazu sjedalice?

----------


## anjica

nije problem ako ih nemas, slobodno dodji  :D

----------


## mamaja

i predstavi se   :Smile:  
uvijek nam bude žao kad netko od forumaša dođe na pregled i tek poslije napiše da je bio.

----------


## saška

Mama mita dobro došla i nadam se da ćemo se upoznati u subotu.

----------


## božana

drage naše forumašice, 26.4. povodom Dana za odgoj bez batina organiziramo jedno lijepo druženje u Osijeku, u dječjem parku Drvengrad kod Tvrđe, u popodnevnim satima. o tome će još biti najava, ali evo da si možete planirati dolazak, voljeli bismo vas vidjeti u što većem broju, javite se...

----------


## mamaja

bacite pogled ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=60876
na tu radionicu zaista vrijedi doći  :D

----------


## morena24

a ima li itko iz Virovitice, ili sam jedina?  :Grin:

----------

konačno evo i mene,mamica dvoje okatih iz zupanje :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## Inda_os

I ja sam iz Osijeka.

----------


## anjica

cure dobrodosle  :D

----------


## thara

evo još jedne trudnice iz vinkovaca....
imam jednu molbu za mame koje koriste platnene pelene:može li mi koja od vas pokazati kako to sve skupa izgleda, htjela bih ih koristiti ali prije toga vidjeti uživo   :Smile:

----------


## djuli

> evo još jedne trudnice iz vinkovaca....
> imam jednu molbu za mame koje koriste platnene pelene:može li mi koja od vas pokazati kako to sve skupa izgleda, htjela bih ih koristiti ali prije toga vidjeti uživo


stavljam svoje skromno znanje na raspolaganje  :Smile:

----------


## tkonjuh

Evo i nas.....Osijek  :D

----------


## sonata

I mi smo tu...  :D  :D  :D ...Osijek

----------


## mjurin40

Evo još malo iz Osijeka!
neka nas bude što vise!

----------


## igralište

Donji Miholjac

----------


## igralište

Donji Miholjac

----------


## anjica

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica *u Vukovaru* koje će obaviti Rodini savjetnici za autosjedalice.

Pregled će se održati *u nedjelju, 22.2.2009. u Vukovaru od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu ispred hotela Dunav, Trg Republike Hrvatske 1*

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći u nedjelju 22.2. u Vukovaru.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Dođite, čekamo vas   :Smile:

----------


## sade_74

evo da se i mi prijavimo - osijek!

----------


## MAX-factor

evo moj prvi post na rodi, iako sam cesto tu, pozdrav iz valpova   :Wink:

----------


## bundevica

> evo moj prvi post na rodi, iako sam cesto tu, pozdrav iz valpova


i ja sam iz Valpova, pozdrav  :Love:

----------


## MAX-factor

> MAX-factor prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo moj prvi post na rodi, iako sam cesto tu, pozdrav iz valpova  
> 
> 
> i ja sam iz Valpova, pozdrav


bas mi drago, nisam jedina   :Love:   :D

----------


## anjica

*U petak, 3. travnja 2009. u 18 sati*, u prostorijama *dječjeg vrtića Vukovar I, Eugena Kvaternika 27, Vukovar,* održat će se radionica pod nazivom *Kako pripremiti dijete za liječnički pregled i hospitalizaciju/Prava i potrebe djece pacijenata*.

Roditelji, stručne osobe koje dolaze u kontakt s djecom u ovom periodu te ostali zainteresirani, moći će na ovoj radionici saznati koliko je prethodna pravilna priprema, kao i neodvajanje roditelja od hospitaliziranog djeteta, važna kako bi se izbjegle moguća traumatična iskustva, smanjio stres i njegove posljedice, odnosno kako bi izbjegli negativna ili čak zastrašujuća iskustva koja mogu izazvati različite smetnje, te kako se dijete ne bi ni u jednom trenutku osjećalo uplašeno, bespomoćno, iznevjereno ili ostavljeno, već sigurno i voljeno u situaciji u kojoj mu je to najpotrebnije. Osim toga, moći će se informirati o pravima djece pacijenata i njihovih roditelja za vrijeme liječenja i hospitalizacije.



Radionica je besplatna, a predviđeno trajanje je jedan sat.

Veselimo s vašem dolasku.

----------


## smartina

evo i nas u nuštru
pozdrav  :D

----------


## BHany

Drage naše Slavonke!

Pridružite nam se i posjetite nas na štandu povodom obilježavanja Svjetskog tjedna dojenja!

Subota, 03.10. od 10 - 12 sati, u Osijeku na Trgu slobode deset gradova Nudimo Rodine edukativne materijale, informacije o podršci i pomoći dojenju, čašicu razgovora i druženja, ostalo... .  :Wink:  

Dođite, javite se, čekamo vas, veselimo se zajedničkom druženju i veselimo se upoznati neka nova lica  :Kiss:

----------


## skitnica

Slavonski Brod   :Grin:

----------


## ivaa

zar se već godinu dana ništa ne događa u Slavoniji?
kad će biti mala škola dojenja?

----------


## mara68

Slavonke moje drage, roda nam je nekako slabašna  :Sad: 
Stalno čitam na forumu i portalu o događanjima diljem lijepe naše, štandovi, radionice, i td., a kod nas ništa. Ne znam zašto je tako? Mislim da bi bilo dosta zainteresiranih za radionice. Možemo li kako pomoći da se nešto pokrene?

----------


## saška

> Slavonke moje drage, roda nam je nekako slabašna 
> Stalno čitam na forumu i portalu o događanjima diljem lijepe naše, štandovi, radionice, i td., a kod nas ništa. Ne znam zašto je tako? Mislim da bi bilo dosta zainteresiranih za radionice. Možemo li kako pomoći da se nešto pokrene?


Svakako možete, vlastitim angažmanom.
U Osijeku su trenutno tri aktivne članice, a u cijeloj regiji Istočna Hrvatska tri članice i jako malo toga stignemo odraditi.
Svaka pomoć je dobrodošla i bilo bi nam veselje da nam se pridružite i pokrenete nešto u vlastitom gradu. 
Prvi korak bi bilo slanje pristupnice za članstvo u Udruzi.
 :Smile: 

Voditeljica podružnice Istočna hrvatska

----------


## BHany

potpis na sašku!

dakle, tih nekoliko članica nije čak ni u istim gradovima  :Undecided: 
tako da niti za štand nemamo dovoljno ljudi 
a ni za radionice nije baš jednostavno putovati iz grada u grad i održavati ih uz svoje redovne poslove i obveze

meni je drago da pitate...
to znači da u nekoj budućnosti imamo perspektivu u kojoj će se još vas uključiti pa će sve biti lakše i naša slavonska podružnica će ponovo živnuti kao nekad kad nas je bilo puno više  :Very Happy: - dok nas nije još život odnio na različite strane

mi bismo jako voljeli nove članove i članice ...uključite se!

u prvom smo mjesecu smo pokušali pozvati sve slavonske forumašice i forumaše na druženje ...da se upoznamo i da pokušamo vidjeti ima li zainteresiranih za uključenje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/62721-D...-Osijeku-22.01.
skupilo nas se nekoliko 


...možda ćemo uskoro opet organizirati tako nešto pa je i to dobar prvi korak da se nekako povežemo i da vidimo 



no unatoč svemu, bit će ove godine...bit će...barem pregleda AS, a i nadamo se obilježiti Tjedan dojenja...


suvoditeljica  :Wink:

----------


## BHany

ali evo ovo mi je super prilika da vas nešto pitam...

biste li došli na druženje?(ovo se posebno odnosi na novije forumašice - one koje već dolaze - za vas znam i nadam se da biste opet došle  :Love:  )
za koje biste naše radionice bile zainteresirani?
na koje biste došli?
i općenito, za koje biste aktivnosti bile zainteresirani?

----------


## mara68

Trenutno sam najviše zainteresirana za radionicu o odgovornom roditeljstvu. Išla sam na rodinu malu školu dojenja krajem 2009. i početkom 2010. (sastale smo se četiri puta). Na sastanak u siječnju nisam mogla doći, ali bih voljela da se uskoro sastanemo i popričamo malo o radionicama i mogućem uključivanju u aktivnosti podružnice.   Imam i dvije prijateljice koje su sa mnom išle na malu školu dojenja i sigurna sam da bi nam se i one rado pridružile!

----------


## mrcinela

pozdrav iz Slavonskog Broda!

----------


## zeljana02

i mi smo iz Osijeka  :Bye:

----------


## tomita

mrcinela pozdrav!
mara68 stvarno bi bilo super kad bi se učlanile.
Kao što su saška i Bhany već rekle, kronični nedstatak ljudi (roda) je zahvatio naše krajeve.
Iako, i s ovih nas nekoliko, mogu najaviti da grupe za potporu dojenju U Osijeku ponovno kreću od svibnja  :Heart: , o čemu će biti još posebna najava, kad utvrdimo točan datum.

----------


## BHany

hoćete li da za početak obnovimo listu?

ne vjerujem da je ona s početka ovog topica više osobito aktualna pa se eto morate prijaviti ponovo  :Very Happy:

----------


## mara68

Tomita, super što će opet biti organizirana grupa :Klap:  Smiju li doći i sisavci koji hodaju? :Grin: 
Za listu prijavljujem da sam iz Osijeka.
Pozdrav svima i nadam se da ćemo se uskoro družiti :Bye:

----------


## pužić

i ja bi vam se stavila na raspolaganje ako može i ako mislite da me nekako možete iskoristiti  :Smile: .Malo sam s vremena na vrijeme u frci s poslom i u kroničnom raskoraku s vremenom, no vjerujem da je kod svih situacija slična...nekako bi se već uklopila u zadane termine...recite što mi je činiti, kome se javiti, što treba raditi...

----------


## tomita

maro naravno da su dobrodošli hodajući sisavci. Imam i ja jednog   :Smile:  (jednu)
pužić, super! Stvartno bi voljela kad bi se aktivirale i pokrenule malo događanja u Osijeku!
Za sve koje se žele aktivirati, prvi je korak popunjavanje pristupnice za Rodu, imate ju na početnoj stranici portala (link)
Bhani pokreni pobrojavanje  :Smile:

----------


## saška

:Very Happy: pužić baš mi je drago

----------


## tomita

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65111-G...dojenju-Osijek

----------


## mare-

:Smile:  i ja se pridružujem slavonskom jatu roda!
bila sam s marom68 na grupama za dojenje krajem 2009. i poč.2010. i to je bilo super poučno, ishod također hodajući sisavac :Smile: 
veselim se novom druženju 12.5., dovodim dvije trudnice..da li naš dolazak mogu prijaviti mailom maji kao što smo se ranije checkirale?
veliki pozdrav

----------


## mara68

mare-  :Kiss:  
I ja definitivno dolazim, ali ću možda malo kasniti jer radim popodne pa se unaprijed ispričavam!

----------


## tomita

> i ja se pridružujem slavonskom jatu roda!
> bila sam s marom68 na grupama za dojenje krajem 2009. i poč.2010. i to je bilo super poučno, ishod također hodajući sisavac
> veselim se novom druženju 12.5., dovodim dvije trudnice..da li naš dolazak mogu prijaviti mailom maji kao što smo se ranije checkirale?
> veliki pozdrav


 Hej mare! Dobro nam došla.
Prijave ovaj put isključivo na mob: *091 22 77 246*

----------


## BHany

PREGLED AS 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65115-O...81#post1879681

ps. sastavit ću popis čim stignem...
baš me veseli što se uključujete :Very Happy:

----------


## saška

Obično nakon pregleda popijemo kavu, slobodne ste pridružiti nam se. A možete i pogledati kako je na pregledu, da nas vidite u akciji  :Smile:

----------


## ivancica

Vidimo se na kavi?  :Bye: 

Baza- Mercator- kafić.

----------


## BHany

i vi koje nas još niste upoznale (a i vi koje jeste)  :Wink: 
nemojte se ustručavati...
odmah ćete skužiti žene u crnim rodinim autosjedaličarskim majicama na kupu...znak prepoznavanja...da vam sad ne opisujem frizure  :Grin:

----------


## SikaPika

Ja se već dva mjeseca planiram učlaniti u Rodu, a svakako bih na radionice NE! po guzi ili kako se već zovu (smotana sam...).

----------


## BHany

jeste li se uspjele naći?

----------


## mara68

Uspjele smo se vidjeti, bar neke od nas, sjedalice su pregledane i savršeno montirane :Klap: 
Ivan i ja nažalost nećemo doći kao podrška na grupu za potporu dojenju :Sad:  Prehlađeni smo pa ne bih htjela da zarazimo bebe i trudnice. Nadam se da ćete se zabaviti i puuuno toga naučiti!

----------


## BHany

Evo drage moje...


Na topic sam stavila one koje su se u 2010. i 2011. javile na ovaj topic.
Ne znam koliko su cure koje su se ranije javile više aktivne, pa njih nisam stavljala. Ali ako su još tu nek nam se jave  :Smile: 



Dakle, ovo je mali kratki *popis Slavonki 2011.*

Javite nam se i ostali! :Dancing Fever: 

ivaa – Os
mara68 - Os
  saška - Os
  BHany - Pž
  mrcinela - SB
zeljana02 - Os
  tomita - Os
  pužić - Os
  mare- - Os
  ivancica – Os/Zg
  SikaPika - Os

----------


## Superman

Superman - Osijek  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

:Kiss: 

ivaa – Os
mara68 - Os
  saška - Os
  BHany - Pž
  mrcinela - SB
zeljana02 - Os
  tomita - Os
  pužić - Os
  mare- - Os
  ivancica – Os/Zg
  SikaPika - Os
Superman - Os

----------


## spring

I ja sam tu.
 :Bye:  Spring-Osijek

----------


## Chiara76

Chiara76 - Požega

----------


## sasana

sasana -Osk

----------


## ivaa

jel to miriši nekakva kava ili.....

----------


## mara68

I ja se pitam...

----------


## BHany

možda miriši  :Wink: , ali ne baš tako blizu
možda kroz koji tjedan  :Cool: 
jedva čekam



a ovaj popis ...ma da vidimo koliko nas je uopće još tu i tko nam je novi  :Smile: 


ivaa – Os
mara68 - Os
  saška - Os
  BHany - Pž
  mrcinela - SB
zeljana02 - Os
  tomita - Os
  pužić - Os
  mare- - Os
  ivancica – Os/Zg
  SikaPika - Os
Superman - Os         
Spring - Os
Chiara76 - Pž
sasana - Os

----------


## tomita

Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji   ove godine ponosno slavi svoj 10. rođendan kojeg će do kraja godine   obilježavati u volonterskom duhu različitim aktivnostima diljem   Hrvatske. U Rodinom tjednu od 3. do 9. rujna održava se niz radionica u   našim gradovima. 
U Osijeku će se dana 9. rujna 2011. godine (petak) održati susret Grupe   za potporu dojenju,u vremenu od 17 do 19 sati,u Klubu mladih „Paklena   naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska   avenija 24.

Tema ovog sastanka je „Dohrana”, a govorit ćemo o tome je kada je   vrijeme za dohranu, kako započeti dohranu, kako odrediti je li dijete   spremno za dohranu te što s dojenjem nakon početka dohrane.
Prijave su obavezne zbog ograničenog broja polaznica i primaju se od 12 do 20 sati na broj 091/ 22 77 246.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz veliku pomoć svake od vas. Radionica je besplatna. 

Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## eva133

Evo da se i ja tu prijavim.
Eva133 - Požega

----------


## BHany

ajme, kad li sam napisala da će biti druženje :Embarassed: 
još u 5. mjesecu...

ali eto, ove će jeseni zamirišati
kad dođem u Os, organiziramo, ako vi Osječanke ne organizirate prije...
a mogu se i ove Požežanke dogovoriti ako budu zainteresirane  :Wink: 


ivaa – Os
mara68 - Os
  saška - Os
  BHany - Pž
  mrcinela - SB
zeljana02 - Os
  tomita - Os
  pužić - Os
  mare- - Os
  ivancica – Os/Zg
  SikaPika - Os
Superman - Os         
Spring - Os
Chiara76 - Pž
sasana - Os
eva133 - Pž

----------


## BHany

Udruga RODA organizira *besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica* u Osijeku koje će obaviti Rodine savjetnice za autosjedalice.
Pregled će se održati *u subotu, 08.10.2011. u Osijeku od 10 do 12 sati, na parkiralištu Mercatora u Gackoj ulici*.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

Statistike pokazuju da je velika većina autosjedalica neispravno    postavljena u vozilu pa stoga ne pružaju djetetu optimalnu sigurnost u    vožnji. Ukoliko želite provjeriti je li autosjedalica vašeg djeteta    ispravno postavljena, RODA će vam pomoći.


Dođite!

----------


## BHany

> ali eto, ove će jeseni zamirišati


A poslije pregleda vas može jedno druženje u Mrecatoru?

Dođite na duženje i vi koji nemate sjedalicu za pregled. 
Ili imate pričvršćenu sjedalicu...dovezite ju da je prekontroliramo, a poslije se malo ispričamo...

----------


## BHany

Što, nitko se ne želi družiti? Ili niste vidjeli?

----------


## Superman

Mi se želimo družiti i doći ćemo.  :Smile:

----------


## saška

Superman baš mi je drago! Dugo se nismo vidjeli!

----------


## BHany

:Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Požežanke i Požežani,

Nešto zanimljivo, iako ne u organizaciji Rode...
...ali svejedno dođite vidjeti male i malo veće koji u majicama s Rodinim Ne!po guzi šalju poruku protiv fizičkog kažnjavanja djece... 

Ljubav djeci prije svega – moto je ovogodišnjeg Dječjeg tjedna. Neki sudionici obilježavanja Dječjeg tjedna u Požegi su u tome pronašli inspiraciju da pošalju baš poruku Ne! po guzi.

  Kako?
  Dođite u nedjelju, u 15 sati, na završnicu Dječjeg tjedna u Požegi i otkrijte sami.

  Drago nam je da smo im mogli izaći u susret i ustupiti pravo na korištenje našeg znaka za slanje tako snažne poruke.

----------


## tomita

*Pozivamo vas na susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju u Osijeku*

U petak, 10. veljače 2012. godine od 17.00 do 19.00 sati održat će  se susret Rodine grupe za potporu dojenju, u Klubu mladih „Paklena  naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska  avenija 24.
Tema ovog sastanka je: *Mitovi i istine o dojenju*

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se isključivo na e-mail adresu: slavonija@roda.hr
Molim Vas da u mailu navedete podatak jeste li trudnica (koji tjedan  trudnoće) ili već imate dijete i njegovu dob, te broj telefona.

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć. 
Radionica je besplatna.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## mara68

Pijavila sam se  :Klap: , nadam se da ću dočekati, termin mi je 17.2.!

----------


## tomita

:Very Happy:

----------


## tomita

*Mala škola dojenja – OSIJEK*
*
*U *petak, 9.ožujka 2012. godine*,u Klubu mladih „Paklena naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja*.*

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je *u 16:30 sati*, predviđeno trajanje dva i pol sata. 

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na slavonija@roda.hr


Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku!

----------


## BHany

Cure (i dečki),

*u subotu, 21.4.2012*. imamo *štand u Osijeku* povodom *Dana planeta Zemlje*.

Bit ćemo na *Trgu Ante Starčevića od 10 do 12 sati.*

Dođite, pogledajte i opipajte naše platnene pelene!

Očekujemo vas i veselimo se!

----------


## saška

:Very Happy:

----------


## mara68

:Very Happy:  Jedva čekam shopping za moju princezu na Rodinom štandu! Vidimo se!

----------


## tomita

:Very Happy:

----------


## Kosjenka

hoće biti i platnenih uložaka?

----------


## SikaPika

Stižemo, vidimo se!!!
Istina, ne trebaju nam više pelene, ali da malo procunjamo okolo, nakon pije  :Smile:

----------


## zloćko

evo još jedna sl. roda- iz sl. broda(velika kopanica)

----------


## BHany

Slavonke, 

treba li vam pregled AS U Požegi?

To nam je nekako sljedeće u planu pa nas zanima vaš interes.

A u Osijeku?

Javite se!

----------


## tomita

*Mala škola dojenja - Osijek*

 U ponedjeljak, 28. svibnja 2012. godine, u Klubu mladih „Paklena  naranča“ Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska  avenija 24, održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja.

 Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

 Početak radionice je u 17:00 sati,a  predviđeno trajanje je dva sata.

 Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na slavonija@roda.hr


 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku

----------


## saška

:Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Evo da se i ja ovdje prijavim  :Smile: 
Dakle, *Strašna-PŽ*

----------


## eva133

> Slavonke, 
> 
> treba li vam pregled AS U Požegi?
> 
> To nam je nekako sljedeće u planu pa nas zanima vaš interes.
> 
> A u Osijeku?
> 
> Javite se!



Još ih nismo kupili, ali ako bude kakav skup dolazim dok sam pokretna.

----------


## BHany

pozdrav, moje požežanke!


planiramo pregled AS slijedeće subote...i jedan štandić
sve u požegi, ali pozivamo i sve iz okolice kojima treba provjeriti sjedalicu (nije daleko Brod, Gradiška, Slatina, itd...)
još ćemo potvrditi...planirajte si i vi...

----------


## eva133

Jel to 02.06.? Dolazim.
Gdje će biti štand, pred poslovinim centrom ili na trgu? Mislim da je taj dan i Kupujmo Hrvatsko.

----------


## BHany

za sada čekamo potvrdu i konačnu lokaciju

javimo na vrijeme  :Smile: ))

----------


## BHany

Evo ga...

U subotu,* 02. 06.* od* 10 – 12 sati* u *Požegi* u ulici *D. Lermana (pješačka zona)* organiziramo *besplatni pregled dječjih autosjedalica* i imat ćemo *štand s* *platnenim pelenama.



*Dođite nam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BHany

Zar nam nitko osim eve neće svratiti?

----------


## tomita

Besplatni pregled AS u Bilju, 26.8.2012. od 9 do 12 sati  :Very Happy: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/75290-B...32#post2205132

----------


## Indi

Drage žene, dođite u Osijek pogledati dokumentarac *Sloboda poroda* čije će se projekcija održati u Gradskoj i sveučilišnoj knjižnici, Europske avenije 24 u 17,30 sati.
Tako je i Osijek, zajedno s dvanaest hrvatskih te mnoštvom gradova u 50-ak država širom svijeta, domaćin početka velike kampanje za prava žena na 
slobodu poroda. Film „Sloboda porodu“ progovara o kršenju temeljnih ljudskih prava tijekom toga osobitoga i važnoga trenutka. 


O dokumentarcu: 
U šezdesetminutnom dokumentarcu vodeći svjetski stručnjaci zajedno s međunarodnim odvjetnicima za ljudska prava pozivaju 
na kampanju koja zahtijeva radikalne promjene u ophođenju spram rodilja.  Hermine Hayes-Klein, američka odvjetnica i organizatorica 
nedavno održane konferencije o porodu („Human Rights in Childbirth“) ističe: “Način na koji se odvija porod u velikom broju 
zemalja je izuzetno problematičan. Milijuni trudnica podvrgnute su nepotrebnim farmaceutskim i kirurškim intervencijama 
za koje i liječnici priznaju da se čine iz financijskih razloga ili zbog osobnog komoditeta. Žene širom svijeta počinju shvaćati 
da porod ne mora i ne smije biti takav. Omalovažavanje i zlostavljanje nisu neizbježna cijena sigurnosti.”

----------


## SikaPika

U četvrtak, 20. rujna  :Wink:

----------


## mara68

:Klap:

----------


## Indi

Došao je dan projekcije.  
Dođi te i pogledajte film "Sloboda porodu"! :Very Happy:

----------


## saška

Vidimo se!

----------


## anavi84

jel se šta plaća gledanje tog dokumentarca i ko sve smije doći
dali če to možda biti negdje na netu za vidit illi se baš mora doći?

----------


## Indi

> jel se šta plaća gledanje tog dokumentarca i ko sve smije doći
> dali če to možda biti negdje na netu za vidit illi se baš mora doći?



Projekcija je besplatna. Svi su dobrodošli. :Heart: 
Neće se moći vidjeti na netu jer se poštuju autorska prava.

----------


## tomita

Grupa za potporu dojenju u Osijeku ponovno kreće! 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/76175-O...88#post2232788

Dobrodošle su sve trudnice i majke, bivše i sadašnje dojilice i sve koje zanima dojenje!

----------


## mara68

Vidimo se  :Klap:

----------


## martinovamama

Pozdrav Slavonskim forumašicama-mi smo opet s vama..

----------


## Jesen u meni

Pozdrav i od mene (i bebe u trbuhu). Iz Osijeka sam. Javite kad bude opet neko druženje ili radionica.

----------


## tomita

U *petak, 30.studenog 2012. godine*,u Klubu mladih Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, od 17 do 19 sati, održat će *se Rodina grupa za potporu dojenju.* 

*Tema ovog sastanka je Dojenje-utrka s preprekama, a govorit ćemo o tome na koje sve poteškoće majka i dijete mogu naići u dojenju.*

Sastanak vodi Rodina savjetnica za pomoć pri dojenju uz vašu veliku pomoć.

Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica prijave su obavezne i primaju se na broj 091 22 77 246 radnim danom u vremenu od 14 do 20 sati.

Radionica je besplatna.

Veselimo se druženju!

----------


## tomita

Pozivamo Vas na Rodine radionice u Osijeku:

*MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA*

U petak*, 14. prosinca 2012. godine*,u Klubu mladih Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će *se Rodina radionica o dojenju*- *Mala škola dojenja.*

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

Početak radionice je u 16:30 sati, a predviđeno je trajanje do 18:00 sati.

Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na istočna@roda.hr  ili na broj 091 22 77 246  od 14 do 20 sati.

Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku! 


*RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA*

 U petak*, 14. prosinca 2012. godine* u Klubu mladih Gradske i sveučilišne knjižnice Osijek, na adresi Europska avenija 24, održat će *se Radionica o platnenim pelenama*, u vremenu od 18.15 do 19.30 sati.

Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke  čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih  koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda -  platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

Radionica je namijenjena svim zainteresiranima.

----------


## Jesen u meni

Tomita, prijavila sam se za oboje na mail. Nadam se da je stigao.

----------


## tomita

Hm...I ja se nadam, neću sad javno s podatcima  :Wink: 
Uglavnom vidimo se sutra! :Very Happy:

----------


## paučica

Pozdrav i od mene! Nova sam na forumu.  :Very Happy:

----------


## gog

pozdrav i od nas  :Bye: 

mi čekamo pregled autosjedalica u osijeku

----------


## kriks

da malo podignem temu, još jedna iz Osijeka  :Smile:

----------


## paučica

Evo malo Rodinih događanja I u Vinkovcima:

MALA ŠKOLA DOJENJA

 U utorak, 11. lipnja 2013. godine, u prostorijama Mjesnog odbora Kolodvor, Kralja Zvonimira  održat će se Rodina radionica o dojenju- Mala škola dojenja.

Radionicu vodi Rodina savjetnica sa SOS telefona za pomoć pri dojenju, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

 Početak radionice je u 17:00 sati, a predviđeno je trajanje do 18:30 sati.

 Zbog ograničenog broja sudionika obavezna je prijava na istočna@roda.hr

 Radionica je besplatna! Veselimo se vašem dolasku! 


RADIONICA O PLATNENIM PELENAMA

također u utorak, nakon Male škole dojenja, održat će se Radionica o platnenim pelenama, u vremenu od 18.30 do 19.30 sati.

 Svi zainteresirani za korištenje platnenih pelena moći će iz prve ruke čuti informacije o njihovim prednostima, tips & tricks kako ih koristiti i održavati, te pogledati i opipati primjerke Rodinog branda - platnene pelene "Rodina pusa".

 Radionica je namijenjena svim zainteresiranima.

----------

